# Cracker! The Best Dog in Vietnam Novel



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Has anyone else read this book? I just finished it and it was one of the best stories I've ever read. It is about a GSD that goes to the Vietnam war. Would highly recommend it to anyone looking for a good story about GSD's.


----------

